# THREE KIDS!



## spiral_72 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is our first goat which happens to have been pregnant when we purchased her. I went outside to put up the chickens, feed the goat tonight and was greeted at the back door with a lot of commotion!

I'd never heard anything like that before so it raised some questions in my head. I ruled out several possibilities. it was noisy yea, but not like anything in distress and whatever it was it was a LOT of em.... then.... ummm, do you think?? Thats?!? Mrs. Goat has been occupied the last hour having three little ones 

It looks like two brown/white/black and a solid black  They're pretty cute and can't be more than an hour old. Each has a chord attached. Mrs. Goat is furiously cleaning each one until another demands attention.

This is the first time she didn't knock me out of the way to get to her food!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars: Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! How exciting! :leap: Can't wait for pics


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! They sound adorable!!! Pics!!!


----------



## spiral_72 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the best picture I could get with a flashlight and a cell phone  There's another one hiding behind the Mrs.

I hope the link works!


----------



## LaGringa (Jan 20, 2012)

:birthday: Yippie! That is so exciting!!!! Congrats :birthday:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute kids :greengrin: What are the genders?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute ...congrats....... :thumb:


----------



## spiral_72 (Sep 28, 2011)

I "THINK" the black one and a brown/white one is a female while the other brown/white one is a male. Don't be surprised if I change my mind tomorrow.

I'm 100% sure the one brown/white one is female.

I read the appropriate section of our goat book and went outside to get a shovel for the afterbirth.... however I walked up while she was taking care of it. Gross.

Anyways, Mrs. Goat seemed to really appreciate the warm water. She drank 1/2 gallon and some food. They kids are dry and fluffy now for the most part


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a link if you don't know how to tell if they are doeling/buckling  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/gender.htm


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay!! triplets! easy birth! good mama [Mrs.]! :leap:


----------



## spiral_72 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you Lost Prarie. After seeing the link, I retract my previous gender announcements until tomorrow. Obviously I have no idea what I'm doing!

Aside from that, we have a little better picture taken by my wife..... still the flashlight:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! 
Yes the easiest way to tell gender is look under the tail. 2 holes girl 1 hole boy :wink:


----------



## spiral_72 (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright. I'll wait until tomorrow.... let things calm down a bit and let the kids bond or whatever. I haven't touched the little guys yet, I didn't know if it would cause any problems with smell or whatever.

I've not caught them nursing yet. The Mrs. udder is so huge I'm afraid the little guys can't nurse unless she lays down.... but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It is totally fine to touch/handle the kids and it will not interfere with the bonding at all. :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!! They look so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## spiral_72 (Sep 28, 2011)

I worked a double shift yesterday so the little guys were asleep when I got home. No gender announcements yet, though I have another picture everyone thinks is adorable  it is pretty cute.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww!  That is very exciting!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What a cutie


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> What a cutie


 :stars: Highly agree


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute... :thumb:


----------

